
Why California Keeps Making Homelessness Worse - harambaebae69
https://www.forbes.com/sites/michaelshellenberger/2019/09/12/why-california-keeps-making-homelessness-worse/
======
JSeymourATL
Related: Malcolm Gladwell - Homelessness is Solvable

> [https://www.rockefellerfoundation.org/solvable/solvable-
> podc...](https://www.rockefellerfoundation.org/solvable/solvable-podcast-
> series/homelessness-is-solvable/)

